# SE-R seat tutorial



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

This is the only place I thought this fit. 
I have finished the turorial for puting B13 SE-R seats into your B14 Sentra/200SX on my cardomain site

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/423794/1 

The turotial is on page 3

Check it out and the rest of my site and let me know what you think.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Cool, but I thought the front seats bolted right in


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

nice!!!!! but i have a simple fix for this







just drill a few holes in the seat pan, r buy a few "O" ring clip type things and screw them into the bottom with very very short metal screws and use florest wire (that green stuff they use to hold flowers together) to get it down nice and tight......then it wont bunch up. also i would have used that rustolium paint that turns rust into "primer" and painted them with krylon so they dont rust anymore.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> Cool, but I thought the front seats bolted right in


....me too? hm, oh well, neat writeup none the less. 
:thumbup:


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> Cool, but I thought the front seats bolted right in


It does! I bolted mine in 10 minutes.

Ben


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

crazy4myb14 said:


> It does! I bolted mine in 10 minutes.
> 
> Ben


you have a 200sx...........im thinking maybe there is a differance? idk but i see what binger is saying


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> you have a 200sx...........im thinking maybe there is a differance? idk but i see what binger is saying


AFAIK, there is no difference. I had no issues bolting it on.

Ben


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

the right ligned up ok with some efort but I changed it over so I can use the old cussions to make a set of b13 seats


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I would of just bolted them in and called it a day. You doing the rear seat also?

None the less, it looks good :thumbup:


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

nope keeping the rear seat I'm geting everything reupholstered soon so I"m not to concerned about it.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Binger said:


> nope keeping the rear seat I'm geting everything reupholstered soon so I"m not to concerned about it.


 how much is it gonna run you?


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

If I do it all custom it will be about $1,500 for front and rear seats, headliner, and door inserts. The shop here in fremont does very good work and to be honest thats less than I planned to spend. I am thinking about doing it in charcoal grey with dark blue tweed seating areas.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

have you ever tried readjusting (foward/back) the seat before resorting to swapping rails? thats most likely the reason it didnt line up.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Binger said:


> If I do it all custom it will be about $1,500 for front and rear seats, headliner, and door inserts. The shop here in fremont does very good work and to be honest thats less than I planned to spend. I am thinking about doing it in charcoal grey with dark blue tweed seating areas.


wow 1,500 insn't bad at all. I used to have a cigarette burn in my driver's seat and this one shop around here wanted 500 just to replace the section where the burn was which was like maybe 10x10 inches. I was like WTF!? Hell no. My friend crashed his 200sx so i took his seats


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

Yeah I realise now that I may have been able to slide the seat forward some but I always do things the hard way. 

The upholstry shop here in fremont is contracted to do interiors for a fairly local company that makes shelby cobra kit cars and they do really nice work. Its just one guy whos prettymuch taking over the buisness from his dad so aparently he dosn't feel the need to charge a ton for custom work.

He said that he could even upholster some custom fiber glass work in my trunk that I thought was cool.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I put my SER seats in my car about 3days ago and bolted right and feels way betta then the stock seats :thumbup:


----------

